# Boot Question



## TreeAce

Can sombody please tell me whats up with the tassel lookn fringey things that are down by the bottom of the laces on many logger boots? Is there some purpose for them or maybe some kinda tradition ?


----------



## Grace Tree

brush guard


----------



## Cedarkerf

protects tounge from laces also in high flex area


----------



## TreeAce

Small Wood said:


> brush guard



U mean like to help keep stuff out from under your laces? R u being for real or just pulln my leg?


----------



## Jumper

It is called a kiltie, and yes, adds protection in the area around the base of the tongue. Matter of personal taste whether one likes the look or not, in any event they are easily removed. Some shoe styles have them as well.


----------



## Rudedog

They always remind me of true rodeo boots/shoes.


----------



## TreeAce

Jumper said:


> It is called a kiltie, and yes, adds protection in the area around the base of the tongue. Matter of personal taste whether one likes the look or not, in any event they are easily removed. Some shoe styles have them as well.



Thanks. I bought a pair of wescos bout three years ago and I took em off cuz they seemed alittle odd . In ohio u just dont see em . least I never did . Finally wore them wescos out (great boots!) and decided to try out some Thorogoods. USA made n cheaper so what the heck . This time da kilties stay.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Actually, I know for a fact that is was the idea of 2 good boot makers. It is a sublimal tool designed to keep you focused when lacing up. They did not do this until a couple of guys hated the word 'lace' in tree work and approached boot makers world wide to promote proper thinng and abolish the word 'lace'. Their motto was' I lace my boot's,' . These guys are getting up there in age and not sure if the next new tassle ( sublimal) design will be realized in their time. They knew only real tree guys would buy them if they did this. They knew the flappy thing would be in focus of every tree guy lacing up. They knew someone would ask about it and they were right. They are designing a new tassle at this time, but time is not on their side. Actually, they could use some help. Their next design will sublimally remind you of 'Topping'. 
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

jefflovstrom said:


> Actually, I know for a fact that is was the idea of 2 good boot makers. It is a sublimal tool designed to keep you focused when lacing up. They did not do this until a couple of guys hated the word 'lace' in tree work and approached boot makers world wide to promote proper thinng and abolish the word 'lace'. Their motto was' I lace my boot's,' . These guys are getting up there in age and not sure if the next new tassle ( sublimal) design will be realized in their time. They knew only real tree guys would buy them if they did this. They knew the flappy thing would be in focus of every tree guy lacing up. They knew someone would ask about it and they were right. They are designing a new tassle at this time, but time is not on their side. Actually, they could use some help. Their next design will sublimally remind you of 'Topping'.
> Jeff



OK...I just have one question...is your degree in BS a masters or do u hold a doctorate??


----------



## ATH

I always understood why they are there, but could never figure out why a majority of people (presumably since they make them that way) would want them frilly. I cut the fringey things off.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeAce said:


> OK...I just have one question...is your degree in BS a masters or do u hold a doctorate??



Actually, both. The master's I got on my own. My doctorate was bought from Cody. It was Cody's idea to put the tassle's on, but Wesley hated the idea. Cody convinced Wes that the real tree guys would be a loyal customer base. Cody was right, but Wesley could get over the fact that a tree guy knows what he want's more than a manufacturer. The argument ended on the day they got a big order. Wesley and Cody went for a beer that nite to celebrate and discuss the business. Wes was smart and rather than reveal a humble side, he got Cody drunk and they signed a great contract that Wesley told Cody that Wesco is a great name and Cody said " Yeah! Told you mufu!
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

LMAO...it all makes sense now. I just needed that last part in order for the first part to make any sense . So ..wesely just wanted to make sure that people would stop lacing things...including trees. But before he dies he just wants future generations of tree guys to lay off the topping. so the tassles remind us of there sacrifices in the industry and they remind Cody to always listen for last call . BRILLIANT!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeAce said:


> LMAO...it all makes sense now. I just needed that last part in order for the first part to make any sense . So ..wesely just wanted to make sure that people would stop lacing things...including trees. But before he dies he just wants future generations of tree guys to lay off the topping. so the tassles remind us of there sacrifices in the industry and they remind Cody to always listen for last call . BRILLIANT!!



You have a gift. So now you know that a tassle is more than just a tassle. Now, how about the idea of helping these guys out with a ' topping' tassle? I am thinking about a design that has the last eye ' in half'. What do you think? 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Tassle's forever!
RIP Wes and Cody!
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

jefflovstrom said:


> You have a gift. So now you know that a tassle is more than just a tassle. Now, how about the idea of helping these guys out with a ' topping' tassle? I am thinking about a design that has the last eye ' in half'. What do you think?
> Jeff



It needs to be a No Hassel Tassel...A saddle tassel?? a saw tassel?? Wait a min!!....what about Chainsaw chaps tassels?? down the sides...like from the 70s. This could be big.

Gods speed Wes n Cody


----------



## jefflovstrom

:rockn::wave:


TreeAce said:


> It needs to be a No Hassel Tassel...A saddle tassel?? a saw tassel?? Wait a min!!....what about Chainsaw chaps tassels?? down the sides...like from the 70s. This could be big.
> 
> Gods speed Wes n Cody



Jeff 
CTSP #519
WE-7624A 

You are crazy and funny! Just like Wes and Cody!!
Jeff


----------



## DangerTree

If you work in the bush they do help to keep crap from getting stuck in your bootstraps. By the way I just bought a pair of Vibergs they fit like a ball glove worth every penny. I've tried high top climbers and new fangled tech boots and nothing compares.


----------



## squad143

I bought a pair of Vibergs as well and put the "tassels" on. When I showed the new boot to the wife she said the tassels looked kinda gay.

I left them on just to bug her. 

"Oh I'm a lumberjack and I'm O.K......"


----------



## Cedarkerf

Out here if ya dont have em your either wearing hunting boots, rubber corks or ya a city boy.


----------



## TreeClimber57

:chainsawguy:


TreeAce said:


> OK...I just have one question...is your degree in BS a masters or do u hold a doctorate??



LOL


----------



## TreeClimber57

Not sure where they came from, but do know they have been on lineman/climber boots for at least 40 years. In fact I have picture from the early 70's of some climbers, and you can clearly see them on the boots. Never did know what they were for, but everybody left them on - as only were on the higher end boots.. and so seemed to be the logical thing to do I guess.


----------



## TreeAce

I had never heard of Viberg boots before so i checked em out online. They look sweet . That Highline is a beauty . I will keep them in mind for in the future . I hope my new Thorogoods last a couple years . I got 3 years outa wesco jobmasters . I was alittle disapointed today when I put on my Bashlin spurs and found that the heel isnt quite as tall on the Thorogoods and I could kinda feel the bottom part of spur hit the ground . Shouldnt be walken around on ground with spurs on anyway i guess . They do fit good and "break in" time has been like nothin. My feet are happy...the rest of my body on the other hand..


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeClimber57 said:


> Not sure where they came from, but do know they have been on lineman/climber boots for at least 40 years.



I told you where! are you calling me a liar? I am gonna be 50 in Feb., Wes and Cody were legends before my time! You are needing a history lesson.
Jeff


----------



## ThePruner

Eh I've always wondered about it myself. Didn't like how it looks but now I'll keep it now that I know it has a purpose.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ThePruner said:


> Eh I've always wondered about it myself. Didn't like how it looks but now I'll keep it now that I know it has a purpose.



What are you saying :newbie:
Jeff


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> I told you where! are you calling me a liar? I am gonna be 50 in Feb., Wes and Cody were legends before my time! You are needing a history lesson.
> Jeff



Well Jeff..  I would never call you a liar.. 

But.. well Wes and Cody may be legends in their own time.. they did not invent the Wesco boots .. 

BTW .. I was 50 about 3 1/2 years ago..

Just out of interest .. ever heard of the West Coast Shoe Company? 

If not.. here is some history:

In 1918, Henry Shoemaker founded the West Coast Shoe Company in sleepy Scappoose, Washington. His customers were rugged frontiersmen, loggers, miners and ranchers who needed footwear that could withstand the rigors of daily abuse. In response, he perfected a 155-step process of cutting, molding, gluing, sewing, riveting, sanding, and polishing each of the 14 separate pieces of leather that it takes to build a pair of Wesco boots.

The company feature nine sturdy styles, and we're especially fond of the classic black “Boss.” The construction, from steel toe to optional fireproof sole, is worthy of any biker looking for boots that expect abuse and withstand punishment. Considering the scant few inches between your feet and the unforgiving asphalt rushing recklessly beneath them, a pair of Wesco boots might be the most important piece of clothing you wear while riding. 

Wesco provides a measurement template with each customer's order, then builds the boots in matching pairs to your specifications, all in an effort to properly fit the boots to your feet. Hides are taken from the thickest part of a steer's rump, and soles are stitched completely through the Vibram treads. Before leaving the factory, every detail, thread and rivet is closely scrutinized to assure that inside the box that arrives at your door are some of the toughest boots on the planet.

www.westcoastshoe.com


----------



## sgreanbeans

Damn Jeff that was harsh, Here I was gunna pay tribute too Wes and Cody, now I dont know what to do! Who do I send this check too?

I prefer good ol Cat boots, the Indiana's, high enough for ankle and gaff protection, gecko style sole that is soft and has tons of grip. Cost about 100 bucks. 
So you all can keep yur fancy boots, with your tassels!


----------



## TreeClimber57

Cedarkerf said:


> protects tounge from laces also in high flex area



Correct.. the tongue used to be made of thin leather .. apparently not as necessary today but they keep the tradition.

Here is info from Wesco site:

False Tongue / Kilty

The false tongue or kilty is an 8" (20 Cm) strip of leather with a serrated edge at the bottom which is held in place by the bootlace as it passes through the bottom eyelets.

The false tongue comes standard on all lace-up Wesco boots. Whether you use it is up to you. Either you lace it in when you install the laces or you leave it out.

Some people swear by them and think they are the epitome of the logger / lineman boot. Others think they make the boots look like golf shoes. That said, you won't see many loggers in the North West forests of the US wearing their boots without them

They were originally intended to provide padding between the bootlaces and the instep of the foot in logger boots. This was necessary in boots which used thin leather for the tongue and also protected the tongue from wear by the laces. Wesco uses thick, supple leather in the fully gusseted tongue, so the false tongue is not as necessary. It is a traditional complement to the boot.


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> Damn Jeff that was harsh, Here I was gunna pay tribute too Wes and Cody, now I dont know what to do! Who do I send this check too?
> 
> I prefer good ol Cat boots, the Indiana's, high enough for ankle and gaff protection, gecko style sole that is soft and has tons of grip. Cost about 100 bucks.
> So you all can keep yur fancy boots, with your tassels!



Yeah,57 is a buzz kill. 
Jeff


----------



## DangerTree

Like Wesco, Viberg have a strong history here in Canada also. They were the company responsible for the replaceable cork! Viberg are the industry standard for hardcore timber fellers here on the west coast. They are expensive and well worth it. If you have a difficult foot to find boots for they will custom build a pair for you (for a price).If you maintain them properly they last for many years not like 200 dollar synthetic (stinky foot grosstex) boots that rot and the soles delaminate.


----------



## DangerTree

I just ordered a pair of Viberg hikers cuz' My climbing boots feel so good.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Yeah, I bumped it.
Jeff :msp_confused:


----------



## TreeAce

you bumped into Wes n Cody?


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeAce said:


> you bumped into Wes n Cody?



Yup, how did you know?
Jeff


----------



## formationrx

*boots...*

....i dont give a flying #### what my boots look like..... long as they stand up to abuse, dont hurt my feet, and dont cost as much as a small used car....


----------



## treemandan

Its called a FAG TAG.


----------



## Shaun Bowler

*Just Me.*

When I see a thread that is as long as "two," there is NO WAY I can follow it.
To much information is annoying!
Unless there is a "difference of opinion."
However, I do like a "Battle of Wits." (Count me out)
I hope we could get a section of AS for... venting, no restrictions.
For example "oh yeah?' Let finish this "debate, insult, rumors, tattle tails, truth at a new Forum.
Arborist Site- FIGHT CLUB.
AS probably started out this way. I love this site.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Shaun Bowler said:


> When I see a thread that is as long as "two," there is NO WAY I can follow it.
> To much information is annoying!
> Unless there is a "difference of opinion."
> However, I do like a "Battle of Wits." (Count me out)
> I hope we could get a section of AS for... venting, no restrictions.
> For example "oh yeah?' Let finish this "debate, insult, rumors, tattle tails, truth at a new Forum.
> Arborist Site- FIGHT CLUB.
> AS probably started out this way. I love this site.



The good ole day's.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> The good ole day's.
> Jeff



Fightin over boots. COUNT ME IN! Actually I am gonna shake out another martini and go rustle up that surfboard thief and make him roll me a J. Everybody is good for sumptin. Me? Well its hard to tell ain't it?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Fightin over boots. COUNT ME IN! Actually I am gonna shake out another martini and go rustle up that surfboard thief and make him roll me a J. Everybody is good for sumptin. Me? Well its hard to tell ain't it?



I can smell the booze! Easy now!
Jeff


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

jefflovstrom said:


> I can smell the booze! Easy now!
> Jeff



I can smell those boots, lol
Paul


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeAce said:


> OK...I just have one question...is your degree in BS a masters or do u hold a doctorate??



Too funny!
Jeff


----------



## VA-Sawyer

How about Professor?


----------



## tylerbeach3

Ok. That was fun to read, the whole thread, hilarious.


----------



## lone wolf

ATH said:


> I always understood why they are there, but could never figure out why a majority of people (presumably since they make them that way) would want them frilly. I cut the fringey things off.


The frill might be for looks or even help dry.


----------



## jefflovstrom

That was 10 years ago, I sometimes wonder if guys read the old stuff. 
Jeff


----------



## tylerbeach3

jefflovstrom said:


> That was 10 years ago, I sometimes wonder if guys read the old stuff.
> Jeff


Sure do


----------

